# NPT thread Fittings



## AnnaZ (Dec 1, 2009)

Would anybody know where I could get fittings with NPT threads. I am putting together a CO2 system with the help of a friend, and my components do not have the same size fittings so  I have to get adapters, I tried at Home Depot and Lowes but only found fittings with MIP thread which do not fit at all  x2

I called some plumbing stores with no luck (they only sell plumbing fixtures but not plumbing fittings!)

So if anybody knew where I could get some in Toronto or even online, that would be greatly appreciated! I am in no rush as the parts haven't come in yet but I would like to have everything ready when they do so I could plug in and play


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been reading that the MIP/FIP threaded fittings that most hardware stores have are compaitble with the NPT, its just that when they say 1/8'' NPT, its not exactly 1/8" which explains all the confusion but still I too rather get the NPT fittings rather than trying to use MIP/FIP


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What parts do you have specifically?

So far, I have only gone to Home Depot/Rona/Lowes and have managed to find all the parts I required.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

yea ok so the people at home depot definitely do not even know what NPT is, which is ridiculous because i was talking to this other guy at Hill Supplies and he said that NPT threads are the standard. So I found this place in Richmond hill just north of major mackenzie called Hill Supplies and the people there know there stuff and are extremely helpful and nice despite their Hell Angels biker appearance. its a great place in my opinion and will definitely head back there and get quick and reliable help then go to home depot .

They got lots of pvc stuff there for people who want to make reactors but no clear pvc but whatever.

like the guy from home depot said he be back and when i went out looking for him after waiting 15 mins he was stocking shelves


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you go to Home Depot, the best thing to do is just go to the Plumbing section yourself and look for the parts you require. They will be NPT, at least if you look for the brass parts.

If you are looking for nipples, preferably get the kind with the hex nut in the middle rather than the straight nipple, as the hex nut will allow you to tighten it more easily with a(n adjustable) wrench.


----------

